# Scottish meet?



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

when and where is the next one?

anybody got and ideas?

:thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

badly_dubbed said:


> when and where is the next one?
> 
> anybody got and ideas?
> 
> :thumb:


I have several and the summer is upon us 

I'm limited by size though with my own unit (no room for parking, really) but I do have a few little plans in the pipeline which will involve BBQs


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

yuss!

sounds good to me


----------



## mazda7 (Sep 10, 2007)

/\ Indeed...would be up for some of these :thumb:


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

we can always use carwashnwax, davie is always more than up for it.

we need ideas to make it bigger and better than ever before though


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

andyboygsi said:


> we can always use carwashnwax, davie is always more than up for it.
> 
> we need ideas to make it bigger and better than ever before though


Might be nice if we had a change in venue, been there a good few times now.

I'll get my thinking cap on!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Iain S place is pretty good loads of parking as well.


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

once my place is finished i would consider a meet but i won't untill it is done.:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Ultimate Shine said:


> once my place is finished i would consider a meet but i won't untill it is done.:thumb:


not exactly helpful lol , i heard you were shy though so a meet at yours is suprising


----------



## vaughanmc (Jun 8, 2009)

My car would be out of place at one of these meets lol


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

gonna be any up north way?


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

alan_mcc said:


> gonna be any up north way?


I have no plans at the moment Alan.
But I am sure I saw a thread on a possible Aberdeen meet in the future.

But one thing that will be happening is the Scottish yearly meet will be moving around.
It was Glasgow this year somewhere else next. Hoping for around Perth of some other suggestions.
Gordon


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

I may have a possible venue was speaking to him today but its in Brechin.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> I may have a possible venue was speaking to him today but its in Brechin.


Could be an Idea. Well the Glasgow boys always complain that no one travels to meets. Lets see if they will travel now. :lol:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

caledonia said:


> Could be an Idea. Well the Glasgow boys always complain that no one travels to meets. Lets see if they will travel now. :lol:


yeh thats exactly what i thought guarantee they wont though.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Brechin would be good :thumb: Thats nearer the NE for those from Aberdeen, while still being in decent reach of those from the central belt as well...

You know you can never please everyone though - so wherever the meet would be, some people will have to travel a fair old distance for it if they want to travel, but at least if its moving around then it means its not always the same folk travelling


----------



## stuart1164 (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi everyone,
Can any member go to the meets or do you have to be a pro Detailer.  

Stuart.


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

its open to all Stuart...The more the better.
Steve


----------



## stuart1164 (Jun 9, 2009)

Thank you Steve.

Hope it's soon, need to learn lots of different techniques and to see the cars and people.

Stuart.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

How would a Sunday suit people??


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

get a grip you.


----------



## stuart1164 (Jun 9, 2009)

Sunday would be good only hope it's not in the next 2 weeks as on hols:wave:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

sunday sounds perfect


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

Sunday could be good for me

Where we thinking?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

not sure if the location in brechin has been confirmed or not jerry?


----------



## Condieboy (Aug 13, 2008)

I'll be up for this 

Only just starting to get into this detailing thing, so it'll be good to meet some people with more experience (and shinier toys :lol.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

good man :thumb:

your just up the road from me


----------



## Condieboy (Aug 13, 2008)

badly_dubbed said:


> good man :thumb:
> 
> your just up the road from me


Will have to keep an eye out for you then :wave:

You've done a hell of a job with your Ibiza, properly stunning car.


----------



## lossiechris (May 30, 2008)

I could probs make this too


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Condieboy said:


> Will have to keep an eye out for you then :wave:
> 
> You've done a hell of a job with your Ibiza, properly stunning car.


thanks man!


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

I got a message about this today in a middle of a detail.
Spoke to Dave KG about it and he is considering this also.
From what I gather it will be a Sunday in July. Dates have still to be confirmed. But this will be sorted soon, If interested.
Gordon


----------



## Condieboy (Aug 13, 2008)

As long as it isn't the 19th I should be able to make it


----------



## Condieboy (Aug 13, 2008)

It's gone awfy quiet...

:tumbleweed:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Condieboy said:


> It's gone awfy quiet...
> 
> :tumbleweed:


Ssshhhhhh, :lol:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Condieboy (Aug 13, 2008)

spitfire said:


> Ssshhhhhh, :lol:


Sorry did I wake you?! :lol:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Condieboy said:


> Sorry did I wake you?! :lol:


I'm a light sleeper


----------



## pogo6636 (Jan 18, 2009)

newbie from stonehaven. 
I woud make Brechin if i am off work.
I can also take my BBQ and/or pick up anyone elses on the way if that helps.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Get me on the way? I'm only in Glasgow.

On a serious note I'll drive to brechin if I can spare time off work


----------

